# RV newcomer water questions



## neeleda (Apr 26, 2021)

My fresh water inlet is the old gravity fill type when I put the hose to the inlet, water just starts flowing back out of the inlet. Also, when I connect the water hose to the city water connection water comes out of 2 drain hoses about 6 or 7 feet forward of the inlet out the bottom of camper floor. Any help is greatly appreciated. David


----------



## C Nash (Apr 28, 2021)

Sounds like your tank is full


----------



## Bikindad (Apr 29, 2021)

Make sure that you stuff the hose far enough into the tank before trying to fill it so that the water isn’t restricted in the filler tube.
The drain hoses are the low point drains for you camper. They are opened to drain water from your plumbing during winterization. See if you can locate valves to close them


----------



## Kirk (May 28, 2021)

Are you sure that the low point drains are not open?


----------



## Jack Hall (May 30, 2021)

Bikindad said:


> Make sure that you stuff the hose far enough into the tank before trying to fill it so that the water isn’t restricted in the filler tube.
> The drain hoses are the low point drains for you camper. They are opened to drain water from your plumbing during winterization. See if you can locate valves to close them


On my trailer (this one) the drain valve is on the INSIDE under an access panel under the couch.  It took me forever to find them. On the old trailer, they were on the outside in plain view.


----------

